# antill saddles. speedy answer needed!



## Jesstickle (21 February 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking at saddles on ebay and there is a quite nice looking antill saddle for sale ending really soon. Does anyone have an opinion on them and more importantly what is the fit like.

ie saddle is meant to be wide with an approx width of 9". my jeffries medium wide is 9" d to d. I'm looking for something of a similar fit. Am I shooting for the moon here or do they come up small? What does everyone think?


----------



## LizzieJ (21 February 2009)

My friend bought one for backing her youngster, it is really short in the seat, although marked 17 inch, it is more like a 16 inch or smaller 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  My friend is tiny and rides her pony in a 16 inch and this is smaller if anything.  Width wise, I think it was what she was expecting though.  Tbh, I wouldn't buy one, the quality of the one my friend had was not great - OK for what she wanted but the one she bought was less than a second hand synthetic saddle.


----------



## Baymillie (21 February 2009)

They do come up a bit small accross the d rings and in the seat. I got one from ebay, it was a great fit for the pony, but too small in the seat for me it was a 17". It was a good fit on the pony though sat very well and I have struggled to find one that fitted her as well as the Antihill. Go for it if its cheap enough for you to get your money back if it doesn't fit.
xxx


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (21 February 2009)

I have bought one ..... from ebay , I think its great little saddle, Bought it for breaking in missy and its very comfy and fits her well .


----------



## LizzieJ (21 February 2009)

Colleens one ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ looks nothing like the one my friend got, I think hers was meant to be a close contact.  Colleen's saddle looks loads better


----------



## milliepops (21 February 2009)

I used to use one on my mare, I was quite happy with it.  Then swapped to a Jeffies Falcon, fit seemed pretty similar (shape wise, no idea what the actual width was I'm afraid!!)


----------



## Jesstickle (21 February 2009)

Hmm. That one does look nicer than the one I'm looking at. Might just be that I always want what I can't have though! Hehe. 

I'm so indecisive (or however you spell that) It is really cheap though. Less than a synthetic one for sure. Plus it's 18" so my fat bum might stand a chance of fitting in. Just! 

I'm just a bit worried it will be too wide for neddy who really is as medium wide as medium wide could be. Silly horse needs to fall one way or the other as not enough people make mw saddles. I'll have to put her on a diet! It's expensive to always be buying from jeffries!

Will watch it and see what happens


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (23 February 2009)

Pm me the link or ebay number , Ill have a look at it for you 
	
	
		
		
	


	





That one that I have pictured was a bargain ..... £120 and that was new stirrup leathers and irons, Leather elasticated girth and a saddle cloth . 

It is in great condition , was really happy about it .


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (24 February 2009)

Colleen's one was one of the older models-looks like a Landau GP. They are normally a fraction over 16.5" and are fab saddles but havent been made since 1996! An excellent buy IMO.

The later Antills (mainly close contacts) with fancy red buttons are all made in Argentina and are very poor quality by comparison- AVOID if you can...


----------

